# Rant



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry guys I dont think anyone else would understand my frustration. Ive been showing against this one showman for years. Although we are pretty equal he always places above me. Well I always thought that was because he was better but ive learned that our most common judge was being biased. This weekend was the last show of the year and I studied hard and have been working with a well respected ADGA breeder and showmen. Well in my fitting and show class the person I was against didnt have his animal fitted as well, wasnt paying attention to the judge and was talking during class. When the judge came around and asked us what we would like to change on the animal we had we were both gave the same and similar answers but I was told mine werent good enough. I got placed second and all i was told was that I had my does front legs too close together. Under this one judge I have never beaten this showman even though I have under other judges. This judge lives with the person I was against and they consider each other family. Maybe I am over reacting and I probably am and I dont mean to toot my own horn but Im just super frustrated by this, seems like no matter how well I do I will always be overshadowed by this person.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Aren't shows supposed to rotate judges for exactly this reason?

Seems to me there's no cause to be upset though. If you feel you did well then you can be proud of that accomplishment. The judge is not doing the other showman any favors. That young man is learning all the wrong lessons and they will come back to haunt him when he carries bad habits into the ring in future.

The whole point of showing (for me) is to have fun, to learn, and to beat _myself_ at each show. If I focus too much on unfairnesses I will not learn, I will not have fun, and I will not improve. It is _always_ unfair because judges are human beings and prone to biases, blind spots, and overlooking things either on purpose or by mistake. I like to give the judge the benefit of the doubt and realize that the next judge may like me and my animals better. Having been a judge, I realize it is a very difficult and often thankless job. What one judge looks for in a showman or animal is not necessarily the same thing another judge is looking for.

Sometimes judges are downright unethical, but you have to go on knowing that most judges are doing their best to be fair but may not see the same things you do. They cannot see everything at once, and they may also have internal blind spots that they don't even realize about themselves. I remember one judge at a dairy show who consistently placed the best-groomed animals on top of the class regardless of conformation. I knew I would lose before I got in the ring because I do a long clip and I leave our girls' tails unshaved. It was a fall show where long coats were not supposed to be penalized, but I don't think this judge realized she was subconsciously biased about the grooming. Most of the goats placed very differently under another judge the next day.

So all I can say is do your best and if you believe you did well, be proud of yourself even if the judge does not recognize it. Be a good sport about losing, congratulate the winner (even if they never congratulate you), and look for ways you can still improve. Eventually you will be recognized by a judge for your hard work. But more importantly, whether you win or lose, if you have a cheerful attitude about it you will be recognized by everyone as a person of excellent character who is a positive influence both in and out of the show ring.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I usually do and look past it but for some reason this is really irritating me. Usually when he wins its for a good reason and I know this judge and when he places he gives a good explanation but his reasoning just seemed so out there and some of it seemed made up and its really frustrating. He didnt give any reasoning for why I placed second and what he did to place above me. Sorry just had to rant


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately you find that everywhere. Sorry it is bothering you. Just keep working hard and doing what you are doing.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

When my kids started showing about 20 years ago I told them:
There are days when you should place higher
There are days when you should place lower
Know that this is one person's opinion- learn what you can
Show for the fun, education and knowledge.
Keep your character and follow the rules, regardless of what others do. 
Don't in anyway do anything to your animal that harms them in any way.
If you are ok with all of that - keep on showing!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you don't agree with this judge and feel he's biased. I would not show under him. You should be able to see who the judge is before entering the show. I've seen it happen before. Sorry if that's the case. Pretty unfortunate.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

What KW said. And if their is a way to report the judge due to their "relationship" do that. A criminal judge is required to recuse themselves if their is any possible conflict of interest, and I would say that "living together" is most certainly a conflict of interest.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

There is always a way to report judges. The show stewards are people you can report to, and the show association that licenses judges (ADGA in this case) also takes reports, although probably from official show stewards. It does sound like there is a conflict of interest in this case and in my opinion that is a reportable offense. 

One thing you should NEVER do is talk poorly about a judge behind their back no matter how unfair or dishonest they are, even if you have proof. That is gossip and it is bad manners, poor sportsmanship, and a terrible habit to break once you get started. If you have something to say to the judge, say it to their face in a respectful manner and at an appropriate time. If you must report a judge, report it to the head steward and let them take appropriate action. There's never an excuse to talk poorly about a judge to all your friends because it solves nothing, it makes you look like a sore loser, and it creates a lousy atmosphere throughout the show. If anyone ever complains to you about a judge, avoid the temptation to join in. Politely direct that person to the steward's box. Good sportsmen do not overlook unethical behavior, but neither do they turn such opportunities into smear campaigns and gossip parties. Showing isn't always fair, but it's important to do our best to deal with problems in a mature and appropriate way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they live together and are friends, I see it as strong bias. I would of said something. 

Before the shows, look to see who the judge is. 
And their background.


----------

